
AI websites that design themselves - nvk
https://thegrid.io/#53
======
minimaxir
The website is doing stealthy user-referral tracking. Note the end of the url:
[https://thegrid.io/#53](https://thegrid.io/#53)

Other links on Twitter have the same #<user_id> schema.

From the FAQ:

> _How do referrals rewards work? We offer rewards for referring new paid
> Founding Members. Every Founding Member is provided with a unique referral
> link that we use to track people who have signed up through referrals.

When you purchase a Grid Founding Membership, well give you a unique referral
URL to share with your friends. For every person who purchases a Grid Founding
Membership using your referral URL youll receive $32 of the proceeds refunded
toward your order, until your Founding Membership has been paid for. That
means if you get three friends to purchase, youll get your membership free._

~~~
ivan_ah
Well spotted, that's a cool trick---it is almost hidden.

Any recommendations for passing referral ids in a fully stealth fashion
between domains, e.g., by reading the referrer attribute of the GET request? A
django app?

People comping to mysite.com/refID could bypass the referral program and re-
visit the base url mysite.com. I'm fine with this, but it's not cool from
refID's point of view. The main problem is the person visiting via the
referral link might wonder whether the refID really recommends mysite.com
wholeheartedly, or out to make a buck.

~~~
JohnRandom
That's really that problem with every recommendation system that actually
offers you something of worth, isn't it? When I wrote the referral system, I
wasn't aware of the fact that people might read something into it. I was
basically coding away and thinking: "Well now that I used the referral code, I
might as well remove it. Nobody needs it anymore."

As people started complaining that their links didn't work - which in fact,
they did all along - we decided to leave it in the URL from now on. Such is
life ;)

------
wmeredith
Is this an art project or self-parody? The site is completely broken and
unusable in Chrome.

~~~
stevebel
AdBlock for Chrome completely destroys the layout. If I disable it for the
page, it looks fine.

~~~
Kyen
Had that same hypothesis, works great in Chrome for me; installed adblock, it
explodes.

------
panopticon
Another Sandwhich Video. I'm starting to group all these products featuring
Adam Lisagor together, and it's not necessarily a positive association.

~~~
nacs
To their credit, this video doesn't feature him as prominently as in many
other Sandwich videos and mostly just uses his voice and some static images
(which I did immediately recognize however).

It also spends most of the time showing the actual product instead of just
Adam doing 'funny' things.

------
ommunist
Ponzi 2.0? I can't see any reference to domain mapping, migration of the
existing websites and heck, links to existing websites on "the grid". UPD:
multi language support, hey, I want Hebrew/Arabic dual-language e-commerce
shop for SCAD schematics. Can you help?

------
drdeca
It says they have a github and says "here's ours" but theres no link, and
github doesn't appear anywhere else in the page source.

Looks nice in firefox (doesn't work in chrome)

~~~
minimaxir
GitHub appears to be the where the rendered sites are deposited.

~~~
bergie
A little bit more than that. We both

* Store the normalized content of our users to per-site repos in Jekyll-like Markdown + Front Matter documents

* Store the actual pages our engine designs

This means users have full access to their content on both levels.

~~~
jononor
Example: [https://github.com/the-domains/the-grid](https://github.com/the-
domains/the-grid)

------
huntleydavis
I honestly think that if executed correctly, this will completely replace
squarespace, and then possibly wordpress.

------
razster
Best of luck, looks promising.

